# Was beachten bei Linux Installation mit Windows?



## partitionist (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo, ich möchte neben meinem Windows XP das aktuelle Suse Linux 11 installieren. 
Ist es besser Linux nach Windows zu installieren oder davor, findet der Bootmanager das richtige Betriebssystem?

Meine Festplatte hat 3 Partitionen:
*
C:\  Windows XP   
E:\  Games
G:\  Daten

*Ich würde noch eine vierte Partition erstellen falls es möglich ist, auf der dann Linux installiert wird. Wird das klappen?


----------



## wraimann (11. Juli 2008)

Reihenfolge bei der Installation:
1. Windows
2. Linux

Der Bootloader von Linux erkennt automatisch, dass Windows installiert ist.

Es muss noch genügend unpartionierter Platz auf der HD vorhanden sein, da Linux eigene Partionen erstellt. Also nicht manuell vorher mit Windows eine Partition erstellen.
Windows kann auf eine Linux - Partition nicht zugreifen. Die "DATEN" Partition ist also für beide zuständig. Vorteilhaft ist es wenn dies eine FAT32 Partition ist, da Linux noch immer ein paar Probleme mit NTFS - Partitionen hat. Es gibt allerdings genug Tutorials (auch auf http://www.wraimann.net  ) zum Mounten einer NTFS - Partition.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Juli 2008)

wraimann hat gesagt.:


> ...da Linux noch immer ein paar Probleme mit NTFS - Partitionen hat.


Naja, das kann man so beim besten Willen nicht mehr sagen, denn der NTFS-Support ist mittlerweile ganz anstaendig. Klar, der Kernel selbst kann nur lesend auf NTFS zugreifen, aber es bieten doch heute alle aktuellen Distributionen entweder die NTFSProgs oder NTFS-3g.
Ich hab zum Thema schon vor einer ganzen Weile (wahrscheinlich schon vor ueber einem Jahr; hab grad keine Lust zu checken) ein Tutorial verfasst und auch wenn zu dieser Zeit der Support noch nicht so gut war wie heute war er damals schon brauchbar.


----------



## LarsT (13. Juli 2008)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Naja, das kann man so beim besten Willen nicht mehr sagen, denn der NTFS-Support ist mittlerweile ganz anstaendig. Klar, der Kernel selbst kann nur lesend auf NTFS zugreifen, aber es bieten doch heute alle aktuellen Distributionen entweder die NTFSProgs oder NTFS-3g.
> Ich hab zum Thema schon vor einer ganzen Weile (wahrscheinlich schon vor ueber einem Jahr; hab grad keine Lust zu checken) ein Tutorial verfasst und auch wenn zu dieser Zeit der Support noch nicht so gut war wie heute war er damals schon brauchbar.



Seit Suse 10.3 benutzt Suse den ntfs-3g Treiber standardmäßig. Er ist zwar per default  Nur-Lesend eingerichtet, jedoch reicht ein einfaches Editieren der fstab um auch das Schreiben zu ermöglichen. Gilt übrigens auch für die 11er.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Juli 2008)

Fedora nutzt auch NTFS-3g, mountet aber gleich RW.


----------



## LarsT (13. Juli 2008)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Fedora nutzt auch NTFS-3g, mountet aber gleich RW.



Nett zu wissen.

Allgemein kann man sagen, der Umweg über eine FAT32 Partition zum Datenaustausch zwischen Linux und Windows ist nicht mehr notwendig.


----------

